# TiVo HD - HDMI trouble?



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll try to explain the problem I'm having. First, here's my setup.
Equipment in question:
Tivo HD box, originally connected to Comcast and using 2 CableCards, HDMI output to wall plate, HDMI cable installed in-wall to another wall plate behind the TV, then another short HDMI cable to the Samsung 540 series 46" LCD tv.

The issue:
I recently installed a rooftop antenna because I'm getting rid of Comcast to save money. I installed a new run of RG-6 to the Tivo, unhooked the other RG-6 that Comcast was on, and ran the Guided Setup again with the antenna as my only source. Everything worked fine until I tried to watch a show that was recorded from Comcast. I got an error message saying that viewing wasn't permitted. The error message says:
"HDMI connection not permitted. Press SELECT for more info." Pressing SELECT doesn't do anything, though. 

I read on Tivo's website that it might be related to HDCP (The DVR is displaying "Viewing is Not Permitted" - TiVo). Clarification: I could watch a show recorded from the OTA antenna, but not one that was recorded from Comcast before I hooked up the antenna and unhooked the Comcast RG-6.

I followed the steps in the Tivo support article above, but got nowhere. Now my TV doesn't recognize the HDMI at all when it's connected to the Tivo. I know the cables are fine because I've tested them with other devices. The Tivo's s-video output works fine, but it's....s-video. 

Any suggestions? This is driving me nuts!


----------



## Rob K (Apr 28, 2009)

I would bet that it's a HDCP issue. I'm going though some HDCP issues now and it's driving me nuts. My new reciever (Denon AVR-590) is HDCP compliant as well as the PS3 and the Direct TV HD reciever. My TV is not compliant, but does have a HDMI input.

To check if your issues are HDCP issues, try switching over to component AV cables as a test. I the picture works, you have HDCP issues, if it doesn't work your issues are elsewhere. 

Good luck....!!!


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

Rob K said:


> To check if your issues are HDCP issues, try switching over to component AV cables as a test. I the picture works, you have HDCP issues, if it doesn't work your issues are elsewhere.


Yep. I tried the component cables, and it works fine. Now what? Could the CableCards have something to do with this?

Other details: 
Tivo software version 11.0g-01-2-652
TV is a Samsung LN46A540P2FXZA


----------



## mp333 (Dec 30, 2009)

May want to try newer HDMI cables. Just a thought.


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

mp333 said:


> May want to try newer HDMI cables. Just a thought.


Please explain your reasoning for this suggestion.

My cables are less than 2 years old, and work fine with other devices. They were working perfectly fine with the Tivo HD, then just stopped after I installed the antenna.

Update: I took out the CableCards, and am now running only OTA through the TivoHD box. Repeated Guided Setup, still no HDMI. Component cables work fine. I spent some time on the Tivo support chat, and they acknowledged the HDCP problems with their units. No resolution, though.


----------



## mp333 (Dec 30, 2009)

kritiostodd said:


> Please explain your reasoning for this suggestion.
> 
> My cables are less than 2 years old, and work fine with other devices. They were working perfectly fine with the Tivo HD, then just stopped after I installed the antenna.
> 
> Update: I took out the CableCards, and am now running only OTA through the TivoHD box. Repeated Guided Setup, still no HDMI. Component cables work fine. I spent some time on the Tivo support chat, and they acknowledged the HDCP problems with their units. No resolution, though.


There are newer versions of cable. I think they are up to v3.
Your gear may be looking for HDMI v3?


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

My cables are HDMI 1.3a, Category 2 certified, CL2 rated cables. Again, they worked fine with this device (Tivo HD box) for the last 18 months. This change only happened in the last week when I installed an OTA antenna.


----------



## Rob K (Apr 28, 2009)

You have a very odd issue. I think you're having HDCP issues but can't figure out why. Everything worked fine before, you're connections are basically all the same.

The only thing I can think of is without the Comcast "signal" the recorded programs are locked. You may need that "signal" from Comcast, even though it's recorded. I'd take your TiVo to a friend’s house that has Comcast and try to view the recorded shows in question. If it works, that's the problem, no "signal"......

From all the research I've done, HDCP issues are a real pain. I know nothing about cable cards at all, so if there's an issue with those I cannot help you.


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

mp333 said:


> worth a shot. did the cable box firmware get updated???


With CableCards, there is no cable box in the system. The cards are inserted in slots on the front of the Tivo HD box. The Tivo firmware is the current version. 

Regardless, the CableCards are a non-issue now because I ejected them and they are sitting on the shelf. I re-ran the guided setup and now have the OTA antenna as my only source. So, the path is Antenna (RG-6 output)----> Tivo HD box (RG-6 input; HDMI, component, or S-video output)-----> TV (inputs same as Tivo box output options). The S-video and component video connections work fine. The HDMI connection from the Tivo does not work at all, but other HDMI connections (video and DLSR cameras) over the same cables work fine.

I've had no problems viewing (over component video) the shows recorded from Comcast after removing the CableCards, so everything currently recorded on the Tivo is now from the antenna.

I agree with Rob K - seems to be an HDCP issue. I guess I'll have to spend more time with Tivo support folks.


----------



## Rob K (Apr 28, 2009)

If your TV is not HDCP compliant there may be issues there as well. That's where I'm at now, my TV's not compliant so I'm screwed. The TV's only 4-5 years old and looks/works great, I hate to have to get a new one.....


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

My TV will be two years old this July. I'm browsing the Samsung website now to find specs. It would be ridiculous if HDCP became an issue now, given the fact that the HDMI connection has worked perfectly for the last 18 months.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not sure why, but those issues can surface based on the equipment. I have an older Sharp Aquos 1080i tv, it worked great when I ran HDMI from by cable box into the tv, but it would not work with my PS3 or my new Denon receiver. I tried everything a dozen times and it's just not going to work. I can't run any video into my tv from anything other than my cable box via HDMI. You'll just have to use component cables, you won't lose any quality, but you'll have to run more cables. Another option is the HDFury2, if you're set on running HDMI.


----------



## kritiostodd (Feb 1, 2009)

gijoe said:


> ...You'll just have to use component cables, you won't lose any quality, but you'll have to run more cables. Another option is the HDFury2, if you're set on running HDMI.


Yeah, I'm not excited about running more cables. All my cables are in the wall, and the TV is mounted on the wall. Very clean install, did it myself.  In retrospect, I would have installed multiple runs of HDMI and component video, and done some things differently while the wall was opened up. Oh well, live and learn.

I'm not familiar with the HDFury2, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## mp333 (Dec 30, 2009)

Joy of HDMI. Bleeding edge technology. I have heard a few issues with HDMI.
Not sure if they make a distribution amp which may re-clock the signal for hdmi. Just thinking out loud. Works for professional SDI signal.


----------



## tyort1 (Jun 2, 2010)

HDMI can be a bit temperamental. I've found that a booster at your Tivo's output can help things.


----------

